# Gonna root wifes phone...



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

So I'm gonna need to keep it as close to "normal" as usual!! Those here that are married can understand I'm sure.
So anyway, I ended up getting her a Touchpad and she wants to be able to use it any where so I need to root for the hotspot ability only. Everything else should stay the same. With my Droid I used superoneclick, with my Tbolt I used revolutionary. Is there any thing like that for the charge? Something that will just root the existing rom? 
It kinda sounds like this odin thing will do it but I can't find any definitive yesses on that.

If I did go with a custom rom, whats the best GB rom out right now?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would go with the debloated EP1W. You will need odin 1.8, Samsung drivers for your pc, as well as the EP1W build.


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with previous post 

I find this funny......my husband wont let me near his phone to root it. HAHA he thinks its just fine running stock..... he doesn't know what hes missing!


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are looking for "as close to stock as possible" and as much stability as possible, I would go with the stock rooted EE4 rom. You'll also have to flash a custom kernel, I would recommend one from imnuts. I did the same thing for my wife's phone, and it's running fine. I froze all the bloat myself, and as strange as it may sound, I picked a voodoo kernel, but didn't convert to ext4. The only reason for rooting hers was to restore all her apps from the migration.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"putney1477 said:


> I agree with previous post
> 
> I find this funny......my husband wont let me near his phone to root it. HAHA he thinks its just fine running stock..... he doesn't know what hes missing!


We have women on XDA/RW?


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> If you are looking for "as close to stock as possible" and as much stability as possible, I would go with the stock rooted EE4 rom. You'll also have to flash a custom kernel, I would recommend one from imnuts. I did the same thing for my wife's phone, and it's running fine. I froze all the bloat myself, and as strange as it may sound, I picked a voodoo kernel, but didn't convert to ext4. The only reason for rooting hers was to restore all her apps from the migration.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


You can get this even closer to stock if you would like - if you ODIN the CWM recovery found *here* and immediately boot into recovery (i.e. don't turn on the phone once ODIN is complete - instead hold volume up + home button + power button until you see Samsung appear for the SECOND time), you can just install the superuser zip (su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip) from *here*. Reboot (which will overwrite the CWM you just flashed in ODIN, but that just makes it more "stock" really), and you should be all-stock and rooted. While not explicitly designed for this purpose, the first three steps from *this post* offer some instructions on how to go about the process.

All that being said, EP1W really is the way to go - but as your wife has grown accustomed to Froyo I suppose throwing a stock GB ROM runs a possible risk of hey-you-messed-with-my-phone consequences...


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

Does the wireless tether work with gb? I thought it was only working with froyo based roms.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

"dwitherell said:


> SECOND time), you can just install the superuser zip (su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip) from here


Yes, that would work even better. I don't think that file was available when I got my Charges, or else that's the method I would have used.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

"what did you do? Just put it back to stock!!!!" is what i hear frequently.Lol

Yes tether does work on GB. Wifi Tether version 3.1-beta2 works just fine. Just change device profile in settings menu to fascinate


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

the EP1W debloated is good but if you want the closest to stock, get the full factory EP1W release, it's pre rooted, and has the real TW launcher instead of the hacked 4.5 launcher

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...erbread-2-3-4-ep1w-leaked-official-build.html


----------



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info!
I think I'm going with the above link from foister82 (thanks), but one other question first... Is there any method(s) that would give root without wiping existing data?
I'm wondering about dwitherell's post in particular.

Also, any clues as to when the GB OTA will be released?? Sorry, I don't really keep up on the Charge since I have a Thunderbolt.


----------



## foister82 (Aug 27, 2011)

Dwithrell post should get you rooted without wipe


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Frunple said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I think I'm going with the above link from foister82 (thanks), but one other question first... Is there any method(s) that would give root without wiping existing data?
> I'm wondering about dwitherell's post in particular. ...





foister82 said:


> Dwithrell post should get you rooted without wipe


Yup - it's worked for me at least.


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

kvswim said:


> We have women on XDA/RW?


You sure do  I love techie stuff!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

